# FTP testing and pacing



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

Attached is results from my last indoor FTP test using Sufferfest Rubber Glove video as guide/motivation (yellow = power, blue = cadence, magenta = NP, red = W'BAL, and green = speed). After the initial warm-up, I had a hard time maintaining power output to where I thought it should be. After languishing for ten minutes I felt recovered from the warm-up and was able to increase my cadence (shifted to a higher gear) to drive up my power output. After 3 minutes of near normal cadence, I was able to down shift and continue increasing the power. In the last minute I had enough juice for a final jump.

1. Given the dip in W'BAL, CP is set at 290 & W'BAL is 8,200 estimated using recent ride data, is this test still invalid given that the last three or so minutes probably included a good deal of anaerobic contribution?

2. Do I need to do more to exhaust my anaerobic capacity in the warm-up phase on future test? Or, did I do to much in the first place?

3. On outdoor tests, I normally don't do much of the ramping as Sufferfest. I do a good warm-up in upper tempo (15-20 minutes) with a few jumps (dictated by the route I use) followed by a 30 minute TT (flat) holding the power as steady as I can based on GC's model estimate from recent ride as a guide if there's an uptick or add 5w to previous FTP. I then use the 30 minute average power as my FTP if there is a improvement. Should I start incorporating additional efforts to exhaust my anaerobic capacity in the warm-up before the testing?

Thanks in advance for any pointers.

(Equating FTP from 30 min AP is from Joel Friel's blog Joe Friel's Blog: FTP and Power.)


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

This isn't going to be what you want to hear, so ignore if you must, but holy **** dude. 

Just go out and ride hard for an hour. Or go do a race. Or just take what you have and use those numbers. It really doesn't matter. Seriously. 

If you're consistently riding and consistently getting in workouts, your body doesn't give a flip whether or not your ftp is 291 or 307. Training is testing, testing is training and all. 

The hangup with stuff like this is really silly and is NOT relevant to racing fast. You're wasting a lot of time and energy sweating very insignificant details. Now maybe you're a data junkie who loves to do that stuff, and cool if that's the case. 

But if you're simply wanting to maximize your performance, either get a coach to handle it or stop sweating the things that just don't matter. What matters is consistent and progressive overload and recovery and attention to racing skills. That's how you get fast and race well. 

Again, disregard if that fails to reach any mark, but after I spent about two years doing what you're doing now I finally realized how much time I was wasting. Focus on the important stuff. That's how you become a successful bike racer.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've never heard of someone trying to exhaust anaerobic capacity prior to a FTP test, although that might be the intent of looking at the last 20 minutes of a 30 minute test to determine your FTP in at least one test protocol I've seen. Regardless of you test approach the increase in power throughout your test with a spike at the end seems to indicate you left something on the table. Done correctly you shouldn't be able to spike at the end and your power should be relatively flat across the run I think.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Do a MAP test instead. Removes pacing from the equation altogether.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Where do you puke when you do a FTP indoors on a trainer?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Having a waste can close would be a SOP.


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Dude. You suck at FTPing. 

Just pace better. 
Yours there is a classic mistake. There are two - go out too hard or go out too easy. 
You performed the second one perfectly. 

It's easy to forget just how hard it is to test well. It's a skill.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

duriel said:


> Having a waste can close would be a SOP.


Puking on the road seems so much better...


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

Points taken


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

OP, did you complete this test on TR, Zwift or another platform?

I'm curious because, while I've not done it on TR, the profiles I've seen show a flat power profile during the FTP test part of the activity.

Most of the Sufferfest workouts have been created and shared for Zwift use. Unfortunately, the _Rubber Glove_ workout created by Tim Parker calls for a staircase power ramp during the FTP test, which is wrong, but could account for your graphs.

The other _Rubber Glove_ workout created by Martin Bjorkvik does not have this ramped FTP test, but like the standard Zwift FTP Test workout, provides for a free-form 20-minute interval.

I completed the Zwift version of the FTP Test last week. There's a ramp during the warmup, followed by cooldown, then 3 mins at 110% FTP, followed by 2 mins at 120% FTP, then another cooldown before the free-form 20 minute test and a final cooldown.

I find the FTP test unpleasant but I was happy with the outcome. Zwift will also suggest updating your FTP if your 20 min average power is >FTP during a ride, race or other activity.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

Straight video via Roku TV. My last outdoor FTP test was last November but my recent ride stats tracks pretty well with indoors results. The difference is about 10w higher outdoors. My indoor training zones is based on outdoor FTP estimate.

SF protocol seems to have harder lead up compared to others I have seen. Was always wondering why as the only purpose to me is to burn up anaerobic capacity before the actual test itself. But that could be because I normally don't need much warm-up AND haven't done much training in the upper band. I been only focusing on get a good base as I have only been riding regularly since January 2015. Took a 24 year hiatus and just want to finish with the A group rides.

My tests always suffers when I stick to the warm-up recommendations. I'm around 3.7 w/kg and figure 4 w/kg will keep me in contact. Hope to be there by end of year.


----------

